# How Many?



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

This game is simple. Just post a photo of your preggo doe and the other players guess how many she had.
Rule #1. She has to have kidded by the time you put the photo on.
#2. You should say how far along she is although this is voluntary.

I'll start. She is in labor in this picture.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

3?


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

2 big ones?


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

quads?


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

caprine crazy got it. She had four, 7pound kids!! No wonder she could barely walk!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Wow!! Poor girl!!


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

WOW!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I am gonna say three again LOL!


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

I'll say 4.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

No and no


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

2?


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

No


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

Quints?!?!


----------

